# Spinning- portable battery and carrying case for Ashford Espinner



## Meemeeto3

HI- I finally ordered and received my new Ashford Electric spinner- I want to have more portablility and a smaller way to spin. My question is- I have seen and read about spinners using a 12 volt power source (mini) to power the Espinner. It seems like every one that I look up is no longer available (I'm in the USA). Does anyone have one they can recommend and where to buy it?? Also do you know the size of the plug that I would need- I purchased the cigarette lighter plug/cord with the Espinner. AND any suggestions for a carry bag??
Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER

Check out RavPower 23000 on Amazon. I can't post a link. Sorry. It's in my cart and has been for a while. I can't help on plug size as I have a Hansen but I think this one comes with multiple size connectors. There is another that's about half the price but I can't find it right now. Good luck and enjoy your espinner.


----------



## Meemeeto3

Thanks! I will check it out now


----------



## mousepotato

Meemeeto3 said:


> HI- I finally ordered and received my new Ashford Electric spinner- I want to have more portablility and a smaller way to spin. My question is- I have seen and read about spinners using a 12 volt power source (mini) to power the Espinner. It seems like every one that I look up is no longer available (I'm in the USA). Does anyone have one they can recommend and where to buy it?? Also do you know the size of the plug that I would need- I purchased the cigarette lighter plug/cord with the Espinner. AND any suggestions for a carry bag??
> Thanks so much in advance!!


While I keep my Hansen in a plastic tote box, I also have a heavy duty canvas tote for it. Another option for it is a rolling file cart. I have one that I originally bought to carry files to and from work sites. It's sort of like a rolling suitcase with a lid. Bought it at an office supply store for about $30 US. I now use it for my spinning equipment for my wheel to take to and from guild meetings and demos. Not only does it hold all my tools, I can bungee my wheel on the handle and move everything at once. Plus the lid makes a great little table for lunch <G>.


----------



## Meemeeto3

Thank you for the replies- I am going to order the RavPower from Amazon. I have the Espinner in a plastic storage tote with some foam on the bottom to pad it- was just wondering if there was a better option. I may look into a rolling cart- I would like to keep the bobbins etc w/it. No room in the tote I have right now. Thanks again!!


----------



## mousepotato

Meemeeto3 said:


> Thank you for the replies- I am going to order the RavPower from Amazon. I have the Espinner in a plastic storage tote with some foam on the bottom to pad it- was just wondering if there was a better option. I may look into a rolling cart- I would like to keep the bobbins etc w/it. No room in the tote I have right now. Thanks again!!


http://www.staples.com/ECR4Kids-MemoryStor-Universal-Rolling-Cart-Black-Gray/product_40158?externalize=certona This is essentially the one I have, price has gone up a few bucks, and mine has a lid. Then there's this one if you can deal with the colors: http://www.staples.com/Super-Duper-Publications-Carry-All-Cart-Rolling-Storage/product_307926?externalize=certona.


----------



## Meemeeto3

Thanks Mousepotatoe for the links! There is a Staples store about 1 mile from me- I will stop and check them out!


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER

I carry my Hansen in a crew cooler II from ebags but I'm not sure if yours would fit or not.


----------



## makeitsew2750

I have a Roberta e-spinner with the cigarette plug adapter. My husband made me a wooden box and put a small gel cell battery inside with a wire harness with the plug mounted through a hole to the outside of the box so that I could plug my spinner into it and I also have the charger with the plug end so that I can plug it into the battery and the wall plug to charge the battery back up. When I spin the battery lasts about 8 hours. The box is light weight and easy to carry for where ever i decide to spin .


----------



## Meemeeto3

Thanks for the info about the Ebag- I am going to check out the dimensions. And wow! wish my DH would make something like that for mine!! Great idea!


----------

